# Slaters...



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Look at what I came across...


----------



## chelsea roofing (Dec 2, 2010)

cant beat the old classic tools they last as long as the roof


----------



## kadesmith (Jan 19, 2011)

Pre-historic Ice Skates?


----------

